# PRR P5a Boxcab Electric Locomotive



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I just received a recent online purchase. It is a Pennsylvania P5a Boxcab electric locomotive.

This one has some pretty high mileage on it already. Around 2800. I opened up the body of the engine, taking the six screws out and gently separating the body from the chassis. 

I replaced the ancient looking two cell green battery pack with a new BCR2. It took a little loosening of the switch mount to get the battery out and the BCR2 into place. Pretty simple improvement.

Now to power it up. I unhooked the Pantographs and made sure the engine was set for track pickup. I applied power and heard the click in the engine. I programmed the engine with my DCS remote and hit the start button. It started right up with the pans raising and lowering into the proper forward configuration. Nice, crisp Pantograph action. The smoke unit needed some fluid, so after adding some, the unit spouted off with a nice volume of smoke. It doesn't pop off as often as a GG1 though. 

A nice new/used addition to my Pennsy collection.

Tom


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

Tom, you have to get busy building a layout with all of this new equipment.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Brian, I think with all of Tom's purchases recently, he couldn't build a Layout big enough, to run everything. He may just have to rent or buy a warehouse, to build the layout of his dreams....ROFLMAO!!

Tom, Some really nice additions to your collection, and that latest one, looks really good. It's all about having fun anyway, and it is putting a smile on your face!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Is that the one I saw recently on Choochooauctions? I was seriously considering bidding on it, but decided not to. If that's the one, I'm glad I didn't bid against you.

Nice looking engine. It would go nice with my P5a Modified.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Man, I thought I had a lot of locomotives, Tom is trying his best to blow by me in the first few months! 

However, I do happen to have the P5a modified from MTH.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you, guys.Things are piling up a bit! Lol. I may put my N scale layout aside to build a switching layout in O scale. 

Yes, this was the one from Choochooauctions. I was watching a couple on EBay and the prices were about $200 higher than I paid for this one. 

I am considering getting a Modified P5a. I have looked at some, but all PS/2 in 5 volt. I have to start looking again...I try not to buy 5v equipment since I started learning about MTH stuff...


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Man, I thought I had a lot of locomotives, Tom is trying his best to blow by me in the first few months!
> 
> However, I do happen to have the P5a modified from MTH.


I will never catch up! You have a huge head start! I have been too busy dabbling in HO and OO before I discovered O. I have been thinning out the smaller scale stuff and picking up O scale when the funds build up. 

At least you have a layout, lol.

Tom


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Krieglok said:


> At least you have a layout, lol.
> 
> Tom


I dropped a few engines off at John’s place a few days ago.

There is no layout there just yet, but he has a great space to build one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Krieglok said:


> I am considering getting a Modified P5a. I have looked at some, but all PS/2 in 5 volt. I have to start looking again...I try not to buy 5v equipment since I started learning about MTH stuff...


My P5a Modified is a 3V locomotive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Krieglok said:


> I will never catch up! You have a huge head start! I have been too busy dabbling in HO and OO before I discovered O. I have been thinning out the smaller scale stuff and picking up O scale when the funds build up.
> 
> At least you have a layout, lol.
> 
> Tom


Sadly, no layout yet, but a big empty room and a bunch of Mianne benchwork boxes in the corner, so there will be one this summer!


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My P5a Modified is a 3V locomotive.


Nice. It is too bad that MTH never reissued this is engine in the more updated electronics, like PS/2 3volt or in PS/3. Maybe getting one to upgrade in the future will be a plan.

I forgot That you were on the move, or just completed a move. You are still ahead of me as I don't have the space for a layout! Lol

For retirement, we are staying in the house we are in now. That means finishing off a two car garage under the house for a train room and building a new seperate garage to house an antique vehicle and yard stuff. It is roughly a five year plan...

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bummer that you have a 5 year plan, I'm hoping mine is more like a 5 month plan.  

FWIW, we've been looking for years, so in that sense it was a long term plan. I was about to start a layout in the old house, things changed and we moved, so now I have a feeling of permanence in this place. Also, the prospective train room is empty, and it's staying that way until I put up the layout. The old house had the room full, and figuring out how to distribute all the stuff from the layout room was a challenge.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Big powerful engines those. Certainly not streamlined or glamorous, but they could sure get the job done.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Tom, thats a cool engine. I actually like those boxy electrics that PRR and Milwaukee Road had more than the streamline ones. Lots of character.
As for upgrading I just run then till they quit. Then fix them. They all run about as well anyway.

Pete


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice looking engine.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

Congrats on the new loco Tom. You are building a very nice roster.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I too, like the boxy look to the Boxcab locomotives. I was surprised how heavy this model is, for its relatively short length. I am curious to see how it will pull...

Tom


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Congratulations on a great buy, Tom. I have a P5a Boxcab and two P5a Modifieds. I love the engines. There is something cool about the boxcabs. I'm hoping to find a DD1 someday. Enjoy your engine.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Krieglok said:


> Nice. It is too bad that MTH never reissued this is engine in the more updated electronics, like PS/2 3volt or in PS/3. Maybe getting one to upgrade in the future will be a plan.
> 
> Tom


MTH did make P5a Modified locos with 3V PS2 in 2006. They are item numbers 20-5581-1, 20-5582-1, 20-5583-1 and (if you want to pay more for four express reefers and a caboose) 20-5590-1. Looks like the set is available at Ye Olde Train Shoppe in Boyertown, PA.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Krieglok said:


> Thanks, guys. I too, like the boxy look to the Boxcab locomotives. I was surprised how heavy this model is, for its relatively short length. I am curious to see how it will pull...
> 
> Tom


The P5a Modified has a diecast shell, I suspect that one does as well. It makes for a "hefty" locomotive.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Lehigh74 said:


> MTH did make P5a Modified locos with 3V PS2 in 2006. They are item numbers 20-5581-1, 20-5582-1, 20-5583-1 and (if you want to pay more for four express reefers and a caboose) 20-5590-1. Looks like the set is available at Ye Olde Train Shoppe in Boyertown, PA.


Thanks, Bob. I will check that out! I have a couple new purchases in the works, so the budget may be low for a few days, but I will certainly look at the set as well as search for the other versions.
I guess I would prefer the older scheme rather than the 4777 version. Thanks again. 

John, I had the shell off installing the BCR and I never took note of the shell being diecast, or I just have become used to it from working on GG1s, lol.


Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One wonders why more of the electric locomotives seem to end up with the diecast shells, I'd love to hear the logic for that.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

The MTH E44 would have been a real monster if that one was made with a diecast shell!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Krieglok said:


> I just received a recent online purchase. It is a Pennsylvania P5a Boxcab electric locomotive.
> 
> This one has some pretty high mileage on it already. Around 2800. I opened up the body of the engine, taking the six screws out and gently separating the body from the chassis.
> 
> ...


Now that is what a locomotive is supposed to look like.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks, Nikola! It does have a mightly look to it! How about this one?...


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Krieglok said:


> thanks, Nikola! It does have a mightly look to it! How about this one?...


Second place! A close second.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice beastly looking locomotive! Great purchase.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful engine, Tom. I have the MTH P2 E44 engine. One of my best running engines. Love it. We don't see enough electrics on these forums IMHO.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

PatKn said:


> Congratulations on a great buy, Tom. I have a P5a Boxcab and two P5a Modifieds. I love the engines. There is something cool about the boxcabs. I'm hoping to find a DD1 someday. Enjoy your engine.


Pat, who makes a DD-1? Is that a 3rd Rail product?

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MTH made the DD-1, don't know if anyone else has. I have to live with my BB-1's, I don't know if I need another electric switcher.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

There is an MTH DD-1 up for bid at Choochooauctions. Looks to be a PS2 5V.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Lehigh74 said:


> There is an MTH DD-1 up for bid at Choochooauctions. Looks to be a PS2 5V.


I looked at that one the other day and for some reason I totally forgot about it. I will look at it again. Thanks for the lead...

Tom


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes Tom, MTH made a DD1. It was offered in the 2002 Vol 1 catalog. It is a PS2 with a 5V board. I don't think it has been offered since. The DD1 is a small electric but was not a switcher. It was a passenger engine. As the first regular passenger train departed from Penn Station, the two-unit DD-1 was at the head. The PRR ordered 24 pairs of DD-1s but as new electrics began to arrive, the DD-1s were gradually taken out of service and transferred to the Long Island Railroad, where they served until the early `50s. I posted a similar comment about wanting a DD1 on another forum and received an email from someone wanting to sell one. We came to an agreement on price and I am now waiting for delivery. Here are some of the pictures the seller sent me. (Note the slide shoes. This was a 3 rail locomotive.)


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Pat. That is a great looking locomotive! Glad you found one! Congratulations on your new acquisition! Post more when you get it.

I work around where the Manhatten Transfer used to be in Kearny. I was aware there was, and still is third rail running to the west end of the tunnels under the Hudson, but I never knew they once ran all the way to Manhatten Transfer. Cool.

The DD1 was pretty unique, being the one type of "third rail only" the Pennsy owned. I knew the LIRR was thirdrail, but never the Pennsy was itself in the Penn Station area. Thanks for the information!

Tom


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

The porthole windows on that look nice.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

It reminds me of a WW1 German tank! The rivets really stand out...

Tom


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

That's model has the post 1939 Worlds Fair changes including cutting off the overhang at the front of each cab in an effort to "modernize" it. Photo from the TrainsAreFun web site which has a ton of LIRR photos and info.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Great stuff guys. For you PRR guys where did these DD1s hand off their trains to the steam engines? I assume the Pennsylvania had a place similar to the New York Central's Harmon yard.

Pete


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

The hand off was done at a location in the NJ Meadowlands called Manhattan Transfer. An interesting facility which only had rail access. I don't believe there is a trace of it left today and the electrification proceeded rather quickly down the main line.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Cool photo. I would guess Manhattan Transfer was in the area of Hudson Yard. It would be interesting to figure out where it was located in relation to the tracks and facilities in place now. I guess it would have been located in Harrison or Kearny...

A lot of railroad back then...mostly gone now.

Tom


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Manhattan Transfer - - Don't Let Go


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Nikola said:


> Manhattan Transfer - - Don't Let Go


I didn't think anyone remembered them...Tuxedo Junction...


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

Take a look at Wikipedia. Has info, a map and a track diagram. Says it was located in Harrison east of Newark. Must have been lots of realignments etc since then as Penn Station NY lead directly into Penn Station Newark. (Which has been nicely restored and is worth a stop. We catch most of our Amtrak trains from there.)


----------

